# Please help...



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

I am new here. I am sorry to probably ask the same thing others have. Here goes... I have taken in my neighbors cat which got pregnant around the mid-late january. I know this becuase I heard the tom cats one night looked out and sure enough there she was in the middle of them. The owners have kicked her out instead of getting her fixed becasue she keeps getting pregnant. I have decided to take her in, give her proper nutrition, love and care, and when ready get her fixed because it isn't her fault or fair to her. I have also decided to take on the responsibilty of care for the kittens and find them good homes and have decided 1or2 will get a home with me. Until now in the 2 years I have known the cat I think she has had at least 4 litters. By the time you see the kittens they are wild. Now my questions is, I think she is about 63 days pregnant, not exactly for sure but close, she is lovable, knows me, and has always hung out on my porch but seeings I moved her in the house to have the kittens, did I do something wrong? Could it delay her delivery? I have had her inside completely for 2 weeks now. This whole time I have been seeings the kittens kick and move. She eats fine, sleeps alot. I have made a birthing box but I think she is going to prefer under my son's bed. Other than that she just lays on my living room floor all day and all night. I have seen her checking out dark cracks and stuff, but no signs of labor. I hope I didn't do the wrong thing, I will feel badly. Thank you for any responses.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You have not harmed her, in fact I stand and applaud your efforts to provide a better home for her! :worship

If this were me, I would draft up a simple contract stating something like "John Doe (his name) of 123 Meadow Lane, city, state relinquishes all responsibility and ownership of the cat named _______, described as a ________ (color and identifying features) and all future kittens to me, Jane Smith (your name). 
Signed: _______ (his signature)

Make him sign and date it. You don't want him to take the cat back after you have gone through all the emotional turmoil and expense of caring for her. See if you can get any medical records, or at least find out who the vet is.

I would put the birthing box in a corner of a closet so she feels it is accessable, yet quiet and secluded. I think you are a wonderful person!!!


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank You, I didn't think about a contract, wonderful idea. I just didn't know if taking her out of her outside enviroment, even though she use to be an inside cat, would have harmed her. Her kittens were moving like crazy for the last 2 weeks ( noticed it on March 8th) and now they are not. If she doesn't go by this weekend I will take her to the vet to have her checked. I guess they named her "puddin", I call her "momma kitty" and she comes to me and meows. She's sweet just hope she is ok.
I did purchase a used baby playpen for when the kittens get a little older to keep them safe and secure for when I have to leave or anything. I figured I would set something up for momma to get to them if need be. Is that a bad idea? I didn't know what to do. I have a small house and hate to see one get hurt or something. Thank you again.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A play pen is fine. You could set it near the bed so she can jump in and out of it if you don't want the kittens roaming, but really a tall sided box would do just fine. They won't be jumping for quite awhile. Since she was an indoor cat she won't mind being indoors at all. I concur with a vet visit if you are unsure of the cat's condition. Don't worry - relax - you are doing great!!! Momma Kitty will be doing 99% of the work from here on out. Just be sure and keep her well fed, fresh water every day and lots of clean towels so you can keep the pen clean. I would buy a bunch of used or very inexpensive ones to have around. I was pricing some at a thrift store just this AM and they wanted $3.99 each! For used towels!! sheesh. You can probably find them cheaper at Walmart. Also cats like those soft, plush throws to sleep in.

You may even want to make up a fresh box for momma and kittens after they are all born. She will want to move them to a clean place pretty soon. Keep is posted and you know pics are a must!!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Read about "socializing" feral kittens since you said her last litters were pretty wild. The sooner you start, the better off they (and you) will be. Momma may not want you to touch them right away but certainly within a few hours. Touch and caress Momma first, then touch the babies so Momma can see you are stoking the babies the way you do her. She will then, hopefully, relax and let them feed. good luck.


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you, I will relax and not panic, I will post pictures as soon as I figure it out on here!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Animallove said:


> If she doesn't go by this weekend I will take her to the vet to have her checked.


There's really no need to stress her with a vet visit, she will have them when she has them

Unless you're vet is used to seeing a lot of pregnant cats they won't be able to tell you anything anyway. 

She sounds very close to delivery, I keep my queens in one room for the last week so they have no choice but their kittening box - which is a safe place and not hidden out of my view so I can assist if needed, make sure all kittens are born properly and breathing, and that all placentas are delivered, if she were under a bed that wouldn't be possible. 

Birth is around 65 days from the second day of mating, if you saw her mating mid-January she is due any day now.

You'll need to worm mum and kittens, along with vaccinating and neutering when they're around 10 weeks old before rehoming at 12 weeks. Mum will also need testing for FIV and FeLV since she's been outside mating with cats who may not be in the best health.


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, Thank you, good advise! I found a vet to take them to. I think they will all be fine, she has been wonderful so far and loves her belly rubbed. She's drinking lots of water more than she is eating right now. She's also been cleaning her abdomen alot more than normal I have noticed. Time will tell!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

My guess is she will deliver any day. Keep us posted with what the vet says!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

How's the kitty? Any babies yet?


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Keep us posted can't wait...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

